# Best cheap tube head on the market



## stratbred

I've been stuck with solid state amps for years. I was about to upgrade to a JCM 900 last year, but ended up missing out at the last minute. (The joys of craigslist). I've sorted through countless models, but can never test them all side by side. I'm curious as to what the best quality used tube head for around $300-$400 USD would be. My only concern is that I want something definitively tube, no hybrids. Also, while I'm not expecting a miracle for that amount, I need decent tone.


----------



## poeman33

I don't think you'll be lucky enough to find a Marshall head for that amount. You could probably find a Crate tube head in that price range.


----------



## bigdawgnate

here what i would do, this is the best way to get a sick marshall tube amp cheap.
go to ebay and buy a traynor superbass amp or ultrabass one of the two. it is made with tubes and has super close to the same wiring scheme as some of the early high gain plexis, even though it is made for bass it sounds amazing with guitar. good luck  you can even get it modeed to the original plexi circuit


----------



## lerxst88

maybe look for a DSL401 or 201. i bet you could get one for 400

maybe an epiphone 15 watter. its all tube, one knob and 15 watts is loud enough. 

what kind of music do you like to play anyway?


----------



## Brett Blackmore

Hi 

try http://www.marshallforum.com/other-amps/www.ceriatone.com

(strange - the second time I recommend them today...) They are friendly and their kits are excellent - full amps too...

I have a Marshall 1987 50W clone and it is brilliant. 

Cheers brett


----------



## jtm-series player

I read a lot of good reviews on these:
blackheart amps


----------



## spooky joe

Plenty of good advice.
Seen cheap DSL401's and JTM30's on the bay.
I know you say your not keen on hybrids but the 3203 Artist is a great amp.
Managed to get one for £140 ( $220 or so ) on ebay.
One of the best kept secrets is a Carlsbro 50 Top although if you're in the U.S. might be hard to find.

Good luck


----------



## stratbred

Hey thanks for the great advice. I play a small amount of classic rock, but mostly shoegaze/experimental (lots and lots of effects) and alternative rock. I have heard some good reviews of Blackheart heads, but understand they're owned by Crate, which doesn't have the best reputation on tone. I'll look into a DSL401 or 201 as well. I checked out a Marshall Artist Series 3203 which wasnt bad, but the hybrid aspect was a deciding factor in keeping my offer low and the seller thought it was worth about $500, so no go. Traynors are a possibility but I've heard finding parts is a pain in the neck. 

I'm now quite interested in perhaps an Ampeg V4, I understand they're relatively in my price range and parts are readily available. And who doesnt love an Ampeg?


----------



## Duffy

This thread just sort of dropped out.

What did you do?

By the way, the Blackheart 3/5 watt 'lil Giant head I have is incredible and has beautiful tone thru my Epiphone one by twelve V Jr. Cab or my Epi So. Cal four by twelve big cab. Crate has been producing some awesome amps lately and the old stigma is, in my opinion, no longer applicable.

My four Crate amps have been totally reliable.

Duffy


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Duffy said:


> This thread just sort of dropped out.
> 
> What did you do?
> 
> By the way, the Blackheart 3/5 watt 'lil Giant head I have is incredible and has beautiful tone thru my Epiphone one by twelve V Jr. Cab or my Epi So. Cal four by twelve big cab. Crate has been producing some awesome amps lately and the old stigma is, in my opinion, no longer applicable.
> 
> My four Crate amps have been totally reliable.
> 
> Duffy



i have to agree with you on that , i had a chance to play thru a blue voodoo
head , and it was the best tone from a CRATE that i have heard .
i have a zz-top dvd and billy gets great clasic rock tones on his amps.


----------



## troyad

Peavey windsor? I got a head & cab for less than $500.


----------



## plexipaul

For low to medium volume Orange Tiny Terror, without any doubt. I own one myself. TT does the low volume better than my superleads with PPIMV or attenuators. 
For medium to loud volume i recommend Ceriatone. I`ve played their 1987 and 1959 models, both with PPIMV and their tones are excellent.


----------



## smb_

Yeah, the Crate V33's and Blackheart heads are a wicked deal for what you can get one for!
The only other suggestion I can think of is the tiny terror. I seen one locally, BRAND NEW, for $420 (plus tax), and that's in Canadian dollars too 
Being able to flip a switch for 'bedroom levels' and 'practice levels' is a sweet ass feature!

Good luck on your search dude!


----------



## riffdrive

I've always been a high-wattage all-tube head guy myself, and never really thought much about class A amps until I heard the Blackhearts. Duffy's right. Older solid state Crates did sound like crap, but the Blackheart class A amps sound great, take pedals really well, and they're CHEAP.


----------



## Shawn Fate

blackstar , not blackheart.
http://www.blackstaramps.co.uk/products/ht-5/index.html

both GC and MF now carry them, best bang for the buck period.


----------



## sojatriani

Shawn Fate said:


> blackstar , not blackheart.
> Blackstar Amplification
> 
> both GC and MF now carry them, best bang for the buck period.



He was talking about Blackheart...not Blackstar..some of the best amps for the buck..

Blackheart Guitar Amps at AmericanMusical.com


----------



## Shawn Fate

sojatriani said:


> He was talking about Blackheart...not Blackstar..some of the best amps for the buck..
> 
> Blackheart Guitar Amps at AmericanMusical.com



yeah I know about the crate blackhearts, i am talking about the hand wired blackstar...the amp that kills the tiny terror and blackhearts.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQjADxog0Es


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2DWIAYPuEs

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=blackstar+ht5&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## DragonSarc

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> i have to agree with you on that , i had a chance to play thru a blue voodoo
> head , and it was the best tone from a CRATE that i have heard .
> i have a zz-top dvd and billy gets great clasic rock tones on his amps.



My buddy have a Blue Voodoo 50 watt head which its not bad, I got this V30H today due to my TSL is still in the shop my little MG is not giving me the satisfaction and need a good tube sound OD so played it and all i can say is wow it blows the Blue Voodoo away!!! bought it for $200 not a bad deal


----------



## tresmarshallz

Do you have any equip to trade in? I live in New England are and there is a chain of music stores (Daddy's Music) that take any used music gear you have as a trade in. You could put trade-ins toward a used tube amp. I just did this and was able to pick up a nice Marshall TSL60 head for only 400 cash plus trade-in gear.


----------



## Onza_Jk

yeah you can get a Peavey windsor half stackk for $400 from muscians friend


----------



## anthonyr

My brother bought a peavey valve king new for @ $500 and I've seen them on craigslist used for good used prices. I believe it's 100 watts of tube power and he's done countless recordings with it and an SM57 and it sounds excellent. He runs it with a recto cab with v30's.


----------



## tim warner

I used to jam with a guy who had a Randall all tube 100 watt head,I can't remember the model #, it wasn't the dimebag darrel head but looked similar.
it sounded good and it was cheap (inexpensive)
They are probably hard to find now but when i was a kid in highschool Legend amps were an inexpensive alternative to marshalls as well and they looked pretty, like a fine piece of furnature


----------



## tim warner

as a matter of fact , there is one of the legend amps I was talking about on ebay right now. item #120374287236.
same one my buddy used have .
great sounding amp!


----------



## Doomhawk

90's laney AOR's
80's Sovtek mig50 or mig100
70's ampeg V2 or V4


----------



## Duffy

The new Windsor deal at the big places like MF for four hundred are supposed to be half stacks that are designed exactly after a famous Marshall amp. It is class A but is supposed to be an incredible deal considering the exact Marshall lay out and design. I played the Windsor Studio and it was a really great little amp but the half stack is way more watts: one hundred. That Windsor Peavey half stack deal has to be incredible.

Duffy

New with a Peavey warranty. Peavey makes great amps, as you know, I'm sure. I have a Delta Blues, incredible.


----------



## rockinr0ll

stratbred said:


> Hey thanks for the great advice. I play a small amount of classic rock, but mostly shoegaze/experimental (lots and lots of effects) and alternative rock. I have heard some good reviews of Blackheart heads, but understand they're owned by Crate, which doesn't have the best reputation on tone. I'll look into a DSL401 or 201 as well. I checked out a Marshall Artist Series 3203 which wasnt bad, but the hybrid aspect was a deciding factor in keeping my offer low and the seller thought it was worth about $500, so no go. Traynors are a possibility but I've heard finding parts is a pain in the neck.
> 
> I'm now quite interested in perhaps an Ampeg V4, I understand they're relatively in my price range and parts are readily available. And who doesnt love an Ampeg?



I was looking at the 3203 and it seems like you can get them for a steal on eBay. Traynors used to be a jem but now the prices have sky rocketed. What I wanted to do with 3203 was somehow use it as a poweramp with avt and try to use the poweramp (EL34) and the preamp from my avt (12x7) to try to get a full tube amp effect for under the price of a full tube marshall. Sounds good on paper but I figured it was a pointless attempt to achieve the sound I could get for sure with a couple more hundred bucks. Have you looked into the Sovtek 50mig because I have really wanted to try those out. The best guitar tone to date I have ever heard I believe was on one of those sovteks at a concert I went to last year. Amazing clean tone!


----------



## Doomhawk

the Mig50 is a great head. i owned mine for about 6 years. they have gone up in price since i bought mine for 200 bucks.


----------



## tim warner

I had a mig 100 when they first came out, sounded good , then the cheap pots started crapping out. I guess if you are good with a soldering iron and invest in quality pots , Sovteks can be great amps.


----------



## JonesRocket

I'm not sure why you want to spend the money for a tube amp. You mention that you use "lots and lots of pedals", so why get a tube amp? By the time the signal gets to the amp, it is already died , fried, and laid to the side. Why have the signal changed again before it gets to the speakers. Buy one of those amps that have Modeling capabilities. They sound more like a tube amp, then tube amps do. But without all the noise, from 20 patch cables between all the stomp boxes. Vox has a nice hybrid with amp modeling. And doesn't cost an arm and a leg. When playing through a nice Fender or Marshall tube amp, folks won't know the difference if you have a bunch of pedals plugged in. If you are going to invest in a nice Marshall or Fender, then throw all those pedals away, and play some REAL rock and roll! All you need with one of those amps is a nice Strat, or Les Paul, or maybe an SG plugged directly in, and then you will hear the sweet tube tone from those. No PRS though, those over wound pickups don't do a tube amp any justice. I know, I sound like an ass, but it is "non the less" true!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

i got my DSL100 for less than what he has to spend.....look long enough and you will find the right amp for a steal....a jcm800 with a 1960 just sold on my local craigslist for $700.....would have been mine if i saw it sooner


----------



## TubeStack

Keep your eye out for a used Carvin X100B (non-reissue) - they go for $300-400. The dirty channel is a bit of an acquired taste, make sure you try it and see if you like it, but the clean channel has a ton of headroom and is praised by many.


----------



## Ken

Duffy said:


> The new Windsor deal at the big places like MF for four hundred are supposed to be half stacks that are designed exactly after a famous Marshall amp. It is class A but is supposed to be an incredible deal considering the exact Marshall lay out and design. I played the Windsor Studio and it was a really great little amp but the half stack is way more watts: one hundred. That Windsor Peavey half stack deal has to be incredible.
> 
> Duffy
> 
> New with a Peavey warranty. Peavey makes great amps, as you know, I'm sure. I have a Delta Blues, incredible.





I don't know why you think it's "exatly the same design" as a Marshall, but they aren't even close. You must own Peavy stock....? 

They sound like crap, are very poorly made and when (not if) they break they replace the amp; it cannot be repaired if anything big goes wrong so when the warrenty is out, your amp becomes a fishing anchor when something goes south. Used they sell for $100 and there's a reason for it. 

Ken


----------



## custom53

stratbred said:


> I've been stuck with solid state amps for years. I was about to upgrade to a JCM 900 last year, but ended up missing out at the last minute. (The joys of craigslist). I've sorted through countless models, but can never test them all side by side. I'm curious as to what the best quality used tube head for around $300-$400 USD would be. My only concern is that I want something definitively tube, no hybrids. Also, while I'm not expecting a miracle for that amount, I need decent tone.



This post will get slapped down but go look at a used Bugera 333xl...

http://columbus.craigslist.org/msg/1729689181.html

or...

http://www.marshallforum.com/member-classifieds/14138-peavey-butcher-half-stack.html


----------



## eljeffebrown

All Under $600, I had a 6260 Pre my Marshall and It was loud and killer sounding! $499 so...........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BpvuAn-5NM]YouTube - TTKs Ultimate Bugera Amp Shoot-Out : 1960, 1990, 333XL, 6260 - VOTE NOW!![/ame]


----------



## thecolorryan

I recommend a Laney AOR series. I bought an AOR Pro 50W head for $400 including shipping. It's freakin' loud and I can get just about any tone desirable. The AOR and GH series heads are on Ebay for anywhere from $250-$400. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Bieling3

I had a Peavey Valve King 100, it was my first tube amp. Beautiful clean channel but the lead side was lacking. The effects loop was pretty good though, so you could run a Big Muff or whatever through the front and then your modulation and time based effects through the loop. You can pick them up on craigslist for about $300. I wouldn't pay more... in fact mine went for about $265 on Ebay and it was less than a year old.

Otherwise I'd go for a Ampeg VL-502... it has an effects loop unlike some of the other alternatives mentioned (and you'll probably need that to do the "lots and lots of effects" stuff you mentioned). You can find those for as low as $450.


----------



## triplet

It's sure not the best, but the Vox AC4TVH has got to be the cheapest. I got mine for $170 new on ebay. Ya, less than a TS 808. It sounds good. It's definitely louder than I expected, way louder than drums. Doesn't seem to handle pedals well though, feedback prone with high-gain. I'm going to try a different pre-tube. A nice practice amp, I always wanted a Vox. Worst feature: made in Vietnam.


----------



## noise5150

If you def want a head, then you can prob get a used Peavey ValveKing or a used Bugera in that price range. Those amps are also often on musician's friend "used" but sold with full warranties for around that amount. Both great versatile amps. If you are willing to consider combo amps, it will increase the choices. Don't forget most combos can power 4x12 cabs.


----------



## Mac24

Bugera 6260 head is the way to go man, loads of gain, a beast of an amp for little money!!


----------



## Jhon Smitch

I tried using four marshall amps with built in heads, but i couldn't get them to hook up together, and honestly, if you're wanting to go crazy, i would say sell the amp you have now, and take the money from that one and put it with the money you were going to buy another amp with, and go get a Full Stack.


----------



## eljeffebrown

Bugera 333XL $599.98






[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXZeBlcVWRc[/ame]

Bugera 6262 $549.99






[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfKcJmZLWms[/ame]

Peavey Valve King $549.99






[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1WjICdZtk8[/ame]

I would own any one of these heads and pay full price for them!


----------



## eljeffebrown

TubeStack said:


> Keep your eye out for a used Carvin X100B (non-reissue) - they go for $300-400. The dirty channel is a bit of an acquired taste, make sure you try it and see if you like it, but the clean channel has a ton of headroom and is praised by many.



Yea and even brand new they only go for $699.00

Head





Back Panel


----------



## custom53

eljeffebrown said:


> Bugera 333XL $599.98
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - BUGERA 333XL AMP DRIVE SOUND BY CHATREEO
> 
> Bugera 6262 $549.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - BUGERA 6262 ALL TUBE GUITAR AMP LEAD CHANNEL
> 
> Peavey Valve King $549.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - PEAVEY VALVE KING VK212 GUITAR AMP DRIVE SOUND
> 
> I would own any one of these heads and pay full price for them!



Great picks...! and these are prices for brand new with warranties...! You can find them cheaper used if you want to forgo the warranties. But I think Bugera's are transferable... I have played a 333XL and was totally amazed... Great sounding and versitle amp...


----------



## carnada

I heard the VOX nightrains were terrific amps! I looked at some clips and they were pretty damn awesome


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Buggs.Crosby said:


> i got my DSL100 for less than what he has to spend.....look long enough and you will find the right amp for a steal....a jcm800 with a 1960 just sold on my local craigslist for $700.....would have been mine if i saw it sooner



I've got my JCM800 4104 (2204 in a combo) for €430 (560$)


----------



## Ken

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> I've got my JCM800 4104 (2204 in a combo) for €430 (560$)



Yeah. Lots of great Marshalls are not expensive used. 

Ken


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Ken said:


> Yeah. Lots of great Marshalls are not expensive used.
> 
> Ken



Well in fact it took a pretty long time to find this amp that cheap... They usually go for 700 to 750 €


----------



## clutch71

I know this is an old post...but I highly (very highly) recommend the Peavey VTM series. It falls between the Butcher and 5150 in terms of design. It's Peavey's answer to the modded JCM 800, hence the name Vacuum Tune Modified. Single channels amp but far from a 1 trick pony. It has more gain on tap than a stock JCM 800. It then has "custom modification response" dip switches. 2 gain, 2 low, 2 high, 1 mid, one high. The jury is out on these switches and I find I only use the gain and the high. Made in the USA all tube. CAn drive 4 1 ohm cabs.

I have two - a 120 and 60. Both black and silver, the more common version is brown and cream. KIm Thayil used them on BMF and subsequent tour.

The are ugly and heavey but they sound great. My 120 is stock and I have no intension of modding it. My 60 has been modified to accept EL34's and a bias circuit was installed.

Sounds great with 1960B cab BTW (not pictured but one of the few shots I have of both)


----------



## custom53

clutch71 said:


> I know this is an old post...but I highly (very highly) recommend the Peavey VTM series. It falls between the Butcher and 5150 in terms of design. It's Peavey's answer to the modded JCM 800, hence the name Vacuum Tune Modified. Single channels amp but far from a 1 trick pony. It has more gain on tap than a stock JCM 800. It then has "custom modification response" dip switches. 2 gain, 2 low, 2 high, 1 mid, one high. The jury is out on these switches and I find I only use the gain and the high. Made in the USA all tube. CAn drive 4 1 ohm cabs.
> 
> I have two - a 120 and 60. Both black and silver, the more common version is brown and cream. KIm Thayil used them on BMF and subsequent tour.
> 
> The are ugly and heavey but they sound great. My 120 is stock and I have no intension of modding it. My 60 has been modified to accept EL34's and a bias circuit was installed.
> 
> Sounds great with 1960B cab BTW (not pictured but one of the few shots I have of both)



My Butcher ain't bad either...


----------



## carnada

vox night rain is the shti!


----------



## jcmjmp

carnada said:


> vox night rain is the shti!



Did you get one?


----------



## Steve378

A peavey classic 50 head goes quite cheap these days....


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

If you don't mind the amp is in a combo if it's a great amp, maybe you can get a second hand Vox AC15 C1 for the price. They are like 75$ more expencive than the vox night train and they are 10x cooler than the Nighttrain. I'm getting one myself too after I've got my Fender Deluxe VM. Or maybe I'll do it vice versa as they are so great.


----------



## Darrenw5094

Blackstar HT-20. Even does the classic rock thang.


----------



## brandoz28

those old VTM amps are pretty cool stuff. they sound pretty good and the little sliders on the front are fun to mess with


----------



## plankbadger

You may be able to get a second hand JCM 900 SL/X for the money you have, I did.
If you are any good with kits, get the Ceriatone - listen to the demo files, they are awesome. 
Blackstar amps are very good.
I've not tried Blackheart but they look like you get a lot of features for the money.
The Peavey Windsor is a bit of a disappointment.
The Orange Tiny Terror is a bit of a one trick pony, would be great if it had an FX loop.


----------



## thunderhead

Crate Blue Voodoos are great tube amps and very well built but the distortion (not overdrive) channel is too fuzzy somehow, the gain is way too much for me, you can get great tones on clean by using some classic pedals (Marshalls, RATs, ...)

you can get one at low price these days

if you're for the classic Marshall crunch, go for a s/h Marshall, right now JCM900s looks to me underpriced somehow


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Used DSL 50 mate,


----------



## hawg427

Jet City makes a great in that price range. JCM20 a 20 watt tube head. They also just came out with a 50 watt head that is 2 channels, the 20 watter is only 1 channel. Blackstar 20 watt head is also a nice choice.


----------



## Wycked Lester

troyad said:


> Peavey windsor? I got a head & cab for less than $500.



i was gonna say that,...ive seen heads go for 200 bucks. ...and they sound very similar to a jcm 800.


----------



## ItsChrispyTv

JCM 2000 DSL 401 ive got it for about 450$ and its beast. If you can afford the dsl heads then get them as they got EL34s rather than this combo with El84s which are a bit darker sounding but still got that legendary tube crunchy tone


----------



## custom53

Here's a decent deal on a Laney...

Laney Pro Tube Lead A.O.R. 50w Half Stack


----------



## paul-e-mann

Recently tried out the Egnater Tweaker. Best bang for the buck and versatile tube head I've seen lately for $399 at GC.


----------

